# LGD's for orchard?



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Okay, this is a little wierd, but I saw on a sight, where some one had used their LGD to keep bears out of their orchard. This brings me to ask, will LGD's bond with trees? This seems not right as they are not alive. However, if possible, my father has a large orchard and could use help keeping out deer and *****. Yes, he could build a fence, but 20 acres with a 12 foot fence is rather expensive. Was just wondering if anyone had ever heard of this.

Thanks


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> will LGD's bond with trees?


No, but they will protect their *territory* so if they are confined to an area they will keep most other animals out, as would most any large, aggressive breed of dog


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

lol...wouldn't that make it an OGD instead of a LGD? Seriously though....no need in getting a livestock-orientated dog if you are just wanting to guard trees. LGD breeds will not bond with trees. Get any good large breed guard dog type and you should be fine.


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

No, I need a LGD for my goats, but my father has an orchard that he has trouble with, with the deer and *****. He already has dogs in it, but it has not stopped the damage. The deer eat the young growth and the bucks use the trees for antler rubs, also the ***** demolish the pears about one week before they are ready to pick. He has several dogs, but it dosen't help much. I think they just sleep through it all. He even has an air cannon to scare off the deer, but it will go off and they will just stand there. We hunt them during season, but they are thick in the ozarks and more just take their place. 

Thanks all;


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Two of my LGD pups that I sold to out of state ranchers are doing double duty guarding sheep inside an orchard. :shrug: Hey, it's working! Their presence is keeping predators out of the sheep and anything else out of the fruit.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Are you trying to keep stray animals out of the orchard or hungry humans from picking the fruit? If you want to keep animals off your property then any LGD will work great with or without livestock. If you want to keep humans away, then some LGD might work better than others. GP are not usually human aggressive, and will welcome them with wagging tails and licking in many cases.


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't think he needs to keep humans out, he lives in a rural area, he just has a problem with deer and racoons. I KNOW he WOULDN't put any livestock in there though. He dosen't want anything messing with his precious trees. I don't understand how people can use them. If he fenced them in the orchard, wouldn't they try to escape to find some animals to guard?

Too weird for me.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes I've heard of it. I don't know if there were animals in there or not though.

I wouldn't want any old dog to mess with a bear or a ****. I think I'd like one of the protection breeds, like an LGD, who have been bred for protecting.

Maybe a good lgd or 2 with chickens or ducks, they won't bother the trees.

HF


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

contact the state trapping association and hook up w/ a trapper or two to target the ***** in season & make sure they know not to leave any for seed.
deer need constant pressure or they adjust and time it to non pressure periods. i'd reccommend a true lurcher & a spot light. if he can get a depredation permit, he keeps the light on the deer until the dog catches then he runs over and finishes it. if he can't get the permit he lights them & then turns it off before the dog catches and the deer get a serious close call that after a few times will make them shift their location. a best lurchers for this type of activity are airdale, hard herder like heeler or belgian mal, and racy bullX in all cases the best sighthound for the cross is a hotblood grey as they have a more explosive start than coldbloods.
if he wants a resident guardian ANY territorial working bred dog (heeler, cur, collie etc) will work to run them off. feed them deer w/ the hair on so they know what they are eating. they'll take up running the deer quite naturally.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

throe some sheep in the orchard.. they graze... a LGD will protect the orchard and the sheep, you only need a few.


----------



## mtnmenagerie (Jun 16, 2007)

I would think that an LGD would be fine without animals to guard - but it would get lonely... so maybe TWO LGDs?


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Pops2 said:


> a best lurchers for this type of activity are airdale, hard herder like heeler or belgian mal, and racy bullX in all cases the best sighthound for the cross is a hotblood grey as they have a more explosive start than coldbloods.


Maybe off topic here, but I thought a lurcher was a cross between a sighthound and a herder?

What is the difference between hotblood greys and coldblood greys?

I would think any dog would be happy to chase off deer and ****, I'm surprised to hear OP say they aren't helping.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

As Bearfoot said, they will protect their territory, but he'll still need fence to keep them in, keep them from expanding their territory.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

There are plenty of LGD's that are not cut for guarding livestock. I am sure they would work well in an orchard but he will at least have to use invisible fencing or something to keep them in the orchard.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Wolf Flower said:


> Maybe off topic here, but I thought a lurcher was a cross between a sighthound and a herder?
> 
> What is the difference between hotblood greys and coldblood greys?
> 
> I would think any dog would be happy to chase off deer and ****, I'm surprised to hear OP say they aren't helping.


any sighthound X any non-sighthound is a lurcher likewise any lurcher to lurcher is a lurcher. back before the hunting ban in the UK pitXgrey was popular for catching & killing fox & deer upto and including red stag. most collie crosses (think border collieXgrey here) lacked the heat & substance needed be fox & deer dogs consistantly.

coldblood greys are unregistered bred specifically for hunting, but because they are used on coyote & jacks they are bred more for stayers than sprinters. hotbloods are registered dogs, technically it includes showbred dogs but usually means track dogs which have a more explosive start but usually lack the staying power & heat for deer.


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, he has two husky mix dogs in there and we still see the deer in there. At first they would bark and chase, but now they just lay there and do nothing.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> If he fenced them in the orchard, wouldn't they try to escape to find some animals to guard?


Nope.
Get a pair of dogs and they will be happy with or without animals


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

And... if he wants to consider keeping something as large as bears out he should have at least 2, for the safety of the dogs at the very least. 

Also, any dog that barks a lot (GP) or even hounds would be better than huskies.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

colemangirly said:


> Yes, he has two husky mix dogs in there and we still see the deer in there. At first they would bark and chase, but now they just lay there and do nothing.


Odd, I would figure Husky-type dogs to go after anything! Oh well. Maybe he needs a pair of Scottish Deerhounds.


----------

